# So Cal Herf 10-18-08



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

So based on the dates from our poll we are looking at October 18 4PM
at The Winery in Tustin :ss

I need to reserve the patio so a final head count would be great.. :bl

Check out the website for menu and directions.

http://www.thewineryrestaurant.net/

Danny :tu


----------



## smokinfish (Dec 20, 2007)

Canceled due to no interest:hn


----------



## badhangover (May 24, 2006)

FWIW, that place looks great in their website. Gonna have to head down there sometime.


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

As of right now, I have to work, but I might be coming down with something 
Scott


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Too tough for me this month to get out that way.

Hey smokinfish, check out: http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1937530#post1937530


----------

